# Annacquare...



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e aggiungo, non ricordo ma forse l'ho già scritto, che trovo odiosi quelli che gli/le dici, per esempio:"ho un leggero mal di testa" e in risposta ottieni" anche io, è da stamattina che ce l'ho e mi sta scoppiando la testa"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho un tremendo mal di testa


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho un tremendo mal di testa


a me sta venendo un ictus


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me sta venendo un ictus


dillo a me... pensa che digito dalla terapia intensiva... sono in coma


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dillo a me... pensa che digito dalla terapia intensiva... sono in coma


non tiriamola per le lunghe...digito dall'aldilà, sono schiattato da un pezzo...
mò voglio vedere che t'inventi cara...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non tiriamola per le lunghe...digito dall'aldilà, sono schiattato da un pezzo...
> mò voglio vedere che t'inventi cara...


Io ero morta l'anno scorso, poi ho cambiato idea. Quindi so cosa si prova.
Ciàpa tesoro


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io ero morta l'anno scorso, poi ho cambiato idea. Quindi so cosa si prova.
> Ciàpa tesoro


voi donne ne sapete una più del diavolo...e tu più di tutte Lucifero...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> voi donne ne sapete una più del diavolo...e tu più di tutte Lucifero...
























questo complimento lo vedo quasi come una dichiarazione


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo complimento lo vedo quasi come una dichiarazione


lo è......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lo è......


a che punto sono le partecifuxia?


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a che punto sono le partecifuxia?


in tipografia tesoro


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

mi rendo conto di fare la rompicoglioni...ma il thread era abbastanza serio e valeva la pena di approfondirlo senza annacquarlo..
no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in tipografia tesoro


Non vedo l'ora di vederle finite. Saranno l'invidia di tutti


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora di vederle finite. Saranno l'invidia di tutti


la tastiera dovranno mangiarsi.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi rendo conto di fare la rompicoglioni...ma il thread era abbastanza serio e valeva la pena di approfondirlo senza annacquarlo..
> no?


Dopo chiedo a qualcuno di spostare l'annacquamento (se po' dì?)


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Dopo chiedo a qualcuno di spostare l'annacquamento (se po' dì?)


ma no, magari son io che scasso
comunque pivetta lei è sempre il mio ammore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no, magari son io che scasso
> comunque pivetta lei è sempre il mio ammore



Ciurlini, sa benissimo che la amo anche se mi cazzia e scassa


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ciurlini, sa benissimo che la amo anche se mi cazzia e scassa


ciccia...stai facendo il presepe??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciccia...stai facendo il presepe??


Sto preparando la pasta al forno


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sto preparando la pasta al forno


cosa porto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa porto?


Vuoi pensare tu al vino?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Vuoi pensare tu al vino?


pensavo di portare un amico.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












bianco??
a me il rosso non piace.
Uno chablis??
se dev'esser proprio rosso, solo chateau neuf du pape..
costa un botto ma vale il sacrifizio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo di portare un amico..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ti dò carta bianca, non me ne intendo. Mi preoccupo solo di berlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Preferisco anche io il bianco, il rosso mi dà alla testa.
Per gli amici, crepi l'avarizia, portane due


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti dò carta bianca, non me ne intendo. Mi preoccupo solo di berlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  aggiudicato
l'emoticon c'entra un cacio ma mi piaceva


----------



## Old Holly (20 Maggio 2008)

Vado che sono cotta, buona notte!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> aggiudicato
> l'emoticon c'entra un cacio ma mi piaceva





















questa credo che sarà la più gettonata


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Asu, complimenti per le songs nella firma... ma mi sa che sono state postate già da qualcuno....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Vado che sono cotta, buona notte!


Notte Hollyna


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Asu, complimenti per le songs nella firma... ma mi sa che sono state postate già da qualcuno....


e chi se ne fotte?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi se ne fotte?


Antipatica.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Antipatica.....


uffa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





avevo un bellissimo pensiero per un nuovo thread ..ma ...me ne sono dimenticata


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè!!!!!
E ricordati per favore!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè!!!!!
> E ricordati per favore!


ora non ho tempo.
fedi sta per tornare a casa e devo togliere il gatttino per fargli posto.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora non ho tempo.
> fedi sta per tornare a casa e devo togliere il gatttino per fargli posto.









E c'è bisogno che ogni volta mi ricordi del mio perduto amor?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E c'è bisogno che ogni volta mi ricordi del mio perduto amor?


come mi rompo te lo passo...
su ciccia!! non farmi sentire in colpa.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tre anni che lo annaffio..prenditi una piantina nuova no??


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come mi rompo te lo passo...
> su ciccia!! non farmi sentire in colpa..
> 
> 
> ...


No guarda può anche strissssssssiare, non lo voglio più....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Al massimo qualcuno deve innaffiare me, io non innaffio nessuno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sò rotta di innaffiare....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No guarda può anche strissssssssiare, non lo voglio più....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neanche una pisciatina sdegnosa?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> neanche una pisciatina sdegnosa?


Quella forse si.... ma per punizione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto me piace sta canzone...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2emj7HXv6Ic


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

E se chiamassimo questo thread "Innaffiare..."?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Ho molto sonno


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quella forse si.... ma per punizione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì, è caruccia.
Brava giusy, sostituisci la delusione con la rabbia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora però devo andare a scaldare il lettone per il feddy.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è così viziato..se non lo trova caldo s'incazza..






notte pimpa.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, è caruccia.
> Brava giusy, sostituisci la delusione con la rabbia.
> 
> 
> ...


Vaffanculo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ho molto sonno


e vai a letto no??


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vaffanculo.


urca!!
che modi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e vai a letto no??


Aspettavo Fedi per dargli un po' d'acqua anche io  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Scherzi a parte, ci sono già a letto (come la maggior parte del tempo quando sono a casa, ormai :balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ma devo sgomberarlo da un po' di roba e dal gatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non ho voglia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> urca!!
> che modi!



Con questa emoticon nuova è natale tutti i giorni (o non è natale maaaaaai)


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Notte a tutti!!!!!!
Vado a farmi un coca e rum.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Maggio 2008)

Allora che faccio...mi butto nel lettone in mezzo a voi?!?!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte a tutti!!!!!!
> Vado a farmi un coca e rum.


mizziga... il sonnifero?
notte giusy


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte a tutti!!!!!!
> Vado a farmi un coca e rum.


Non fare così, giusy....non voglio che per colpa mia ti avvinazzi...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Aspettavo Fedi per dargli un po' d'acqua anche io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarà un bel problema scacciare il pilù dal lettone...ma quando vedrà gli argomenti del mio fedi dovrà farsene una ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	









non stai bene mio amor???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora che faccio...mi butto nel lettone in mezzo a voi?!?!?


basta nominarlo...

se ti vuoi buttare sul mio lo devi liberare (dato che ci sei mi pulisci il pavimento?)


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora che faccio...mi butto nel lettone in mezzo a voi?!?!?


No, ti tieni solo Asu.






E io che avevo montato il palo per la lap dance....


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora che faccio...mi butto nel lettone in mezzo a voi?!?!?


Ma non eri l'uomo che non doveva chiedere mai??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora che faccio...mi butto nel lettone in mezzo a voi?!?!?


ah stronzoooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non abbiamo ancora consumato che già sfarfalleggi??


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, ti tieni solo Asu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su, non esagerare.
ci sono modi meno cruenti per suicidarsi


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma non eri l'uomo che non doveva chiedere mai??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chiede, chiede...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma non eri l'uomo che non doveva chiedere mai??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era solo un avviso alle naviganti...che togliessero tutte le cianfrusaglie che ci hanno messo sopra...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà un bel problema scacciare il pilù dal lettone...ma quando vedrà gli argomenti del mio fedi dovrà farsene una ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la mia gatta se ne infischia di ogni argomento. è una stronza.
son due mesi, amor mio, che sono stampellata, sofferente e insofferente. mi sono cresciuti due attributi, che altro che fedì. e ho mal di testa. ed è stata una giornata di merda. (potrei andare avanti a lamentarmi fino a domani...abbattetemi)


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> basta nominarlo...
> 
> se ti vuoi buttare sul mio lo devi liberare (dato che ci sei mi pulisci il pavimento?)


Posso finire prima con le unghie di brugoletta?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah stronzoooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrivo...ti trovo a letto con un'altra...e poi son io che sfarfalleggio!??!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, ti tieni solo Asu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in mezzo al letto?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la mia gatta se ne infischia di ogni argomento. è una stronza.
> son due mesi, amor mio, che sono stampellata, sofferente e insofferente. mi sono cresciuti due attributi, che altro che fedì. e ho mal di testa. ed è stata una giornata di merda. (potrei andare avanti a lamentarmi fino a domani...abbattetemi)


cerbottanata di curaro light?


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> su, non esagerare.
> ci sono modi meno cruenti per suicidarsi


Vero.. anche stare nuda in cam dopo aver mangiato 5 kg di casseola.. un bel blocco intestinale e via.. verso nuove ed inimitabili avventure..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Era solo un avviso alle naviganti...che togliessero tutte le cianfrusaglie che ci hanno messo sopra...


allora vai in un altro letto. io non ho voglia di togliere niente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Posso finire prima con le unghie di brugoletta?



... non t'avvicinare e meno di 100 metri, dopo che hai maneggiato altrui unghie dei piedi.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Arrivo...ti trovo a letto con un'altra...e poi son io che sfarfalleggio!??!


tù gust is mei che uan 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma cosa dici?? 
ti aspettavo..
mi annoiavo..
non sapevo che fare...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora vai in un altro letto. io non ho voglia di togliere niente.


Tutte scuse per tenerti lì la medusina...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Maggio 2008)

Notte cari!

PS: Fedi, scusa se non ho risposto ai tuoi sms pieni d'amore ma non ho soldi nel cellulare.... Ops.... non dovevo dirlo????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Asu, tiè:  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sogni d'oro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Arrivo...ti trovo a letto con un'altra...e poi son io che sfarfalleggio!??!


Appunto. Un'ALTRA. Che vuoi, tu sei un uomo!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ... non t'avvicinare e meno di 100 metri, dopo che hai maneggiato altrui unghie dei piedi.


 
Posso maneggiare le tue se vuoi...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Vero.. anche stare nuda in cam dopo aver mangiato 5 kg di casseola.. un bel blocco intestinale e via.. verso nuove ed inimitabili avventure..


tas!!
una volta ho cuccato uno che in cam era arrapato come una scimmia del bengala e mi scappava plin plin da morire...
ho fatto finta che fosse andata via la corrente..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cerbottanata di curaro light?
























meglio strong


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte cari!
> 
> PS: Fedi, scusa se non ho risposto ai tuoi sms pieni d'amore ma non ho soldi nel cellulare.... Ops.... non dovevo dirlo????
> 
> ...


 
Ma cara bastava dirlo...mica son come quel barbone di oscuro!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ok ok non lo faccio più...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tù gust is mei che uan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH SI?
Tra noi è FINITA.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte cari!
> 
> PS: Fedi, scusa se non ho risposto ai tuoi sms pieni d'amore ma non ho soldi nel cellulare.... Ops.... non dovevo dirlo????
> 
> ...


tu la usi come emoticon....io ora la uso col fedi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tutte scuse per tenerti lì la medusina...



Ma c'è la gatta nel mio letto, non mesudina... 




Lei c'è stata prima, mentre tu non c'eri


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tas!!
> una volta ho cuccato uno che in cam era arrapato come una scimmia del bengala e mi scappava plin plin da morire...
> ho fatto finta che fosse andata via la corrente..


 
Azzzz....mi avevi detto che era stato il pelù a mettersi davanti!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Posso maneggiare le tue se vuoi...


Ma è necessario tirare in ballo i piedi? Non si può fare finta che non esistano?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> AH SI?
> Tra noi è FINITA.



uffa...
non son portata per fare la zoccola


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma c'è la gatta nel mio letto, non mesudina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhh okkkkeyyyy!! 

Allora grazie per averle fatto compagnia!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma cara bastava dirlo...mica son come quel barbone di oscuro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ......


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tas!!
> una volta ho cuccato uno che in cam era arrapato come una scimmia del bengala e mi scappava plin plin da morire...
> ho fatto finta che fosse andata via la corrente..


Se posso darti un consiglio.. non fare mai sesso neanche in cam.. poi non ti rispettano più neanche lì..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  muratela e stai serena..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzzz....mi avevi detto che era stato il pelù a mettersi davanti!!


il pilù ha schiacciato il cavo...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Se posso darti un consiglio.. non fare mai sesso neanche in cam.. poi non ti rispettano più neanche lì..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è l'unico sesso protetto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









scherzo vulvia...quando ha iniziato a ingrifarsi mi sono..defilata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh okkkkeyyyy!!
> 
> Allora grazie per averle fatto compagnia!!



Che promiscuità....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Se posso darti un consiglio.. non fare mai sesso neanche in cam.. poi non ti rispettano più neanche lì..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come disse qualcuna in qualche film... forse era "c'è post@ per te"


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che promiscuità....


 
E se uno è geloso...e non va bene...

E se è di aperte vedute...neanche....


Ufffff...non ci si prende mai con voi eh!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh okkkkeyyyy!!
> 
> Allora grazie per averle fatto compagnia!!


lei mi ha messa in forno..
ora...serviti il pasto cow boy


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ......


 
Che dddoloooreeeee alle gengive!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E se uno è geloso...e non va bene...
> 
> E se è di aperte vedute...neanche....
> 
> ...


Amaci, non cercare di capirci





(e dato che ci siamo, rump nò i bal  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come disse qualcuna in qualche film... forse era "c'è post@ per te"


ma va'? m'era parso un film casto..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lei mi ha messa in forno..
> ora...serviti il pasto cow boy

































mi sento una donna oggetto, un maledetto rimpiazzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












vi odio tutti


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lei mi ha messa in forno..
> ora...serviti il pasto cow boy


 
Solita sbobba  base di fagioloni??? Poi non garantisco eh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Dai, scansati che mi metto io ai fornelli....voi continuate pure a giocare sul lettone...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solita sbobba  base di fagioloni??? Poi non garantisco eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...













ora capisco perché non te l'ho ancora smollata


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Amaci, non cercare di capirci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capito...volete solo usarmi da vibratore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che dddoloooreeeee alle gengive!!!


Non dire che non te l'avevo detto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma va'? m'era parso un film casto..



Se Meg Ryan ha una libreria e con lei lavorano una ragazza è una donna attempata, il film è quello. E a dirlo è la donna attempata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   No non è vero. O forse si. Non ricordo. Comunque viene detto da una delle due mentre parlano con lei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solita sbobba  base di fagioloni??? Poi non garantisco eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHO'!!! Basta, me ne vado, non c'è rispetto!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

notte, branco di picchiatelli.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> AHO'!!! Basta, me ne vado, non c'è rispetto!


Anche io...uno cerca di favorire le amicizie fra donne...e guarda come vien trattato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vado da Giusy che almeno lei va sul tradizionale....


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte, branco di picchiatelli.


Notte....sanaaaa!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte, branco di picchiatelli.


Notte Ciurlini.
Mi raccomando domani puntuale per lo squash


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche io...uno cerca di favorire le amicizie fra donne...e guarda come vien trattato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda non ti rispondo neanche.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche io...uno cerca di favorire le amicizie fra donne...e guarda come vien trattato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vai, vai...
domani altro che 45° con oscurello... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













razza di fetente traditore, fedifrago, bastardo


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Notte Ciurlini.
> Mi raccomando domani puntuale per lo squash


 
Ma quando dismetti le stampelle...ce la facciamo davvero una partitina?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Notte....sanaaaa!!!!





angelodelmale ha detto:


> Notte Ciurlini.
> Mi raccomando domani puntuale per lo squash


che film è ,cazzoni??


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Guarda non ti rispondo neanche.





Asudem ha detto:


> vai, vai...
> domani altro che 45° con oscurello...
> 
> 
> ...


 
E io che vi credevo donne aperte...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quando dismetti le stampelle...ce la facciamo davvero una partitina?


ma che fetuso sei??
Oscurooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quando dismetti le stampelle...ce la facciamo davvero una partitina?



Eh volentieri. QUANDO dismetto le stampelle... SE le dismetto, mi viene ormai da chiedermi.
(il fatto che non ci abbia mai giocato, è una cosa grave?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che film è ,cazzoni??


 
Whot?!?!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che film è ,cazzoni??


Che domande fai ciurlini? Cazzona a me?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Eh volentieri. QUANDO dismetto le stampelle... SE le dismetto, mi viene ormai da chiedermi.
> (il fatto che non ci abbia mai giocato, è una cosa grave?
> 
> 
> ...


Qualche problemino lo pone...ma nulla che con (tantaaa) buona volontà non si possa superare!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Whot?!?!?


visto che non mi trombi almeno sappimi rispondere...

branco di picchiatelli..
che film é??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Whot?!?!?


Ahhh non mi guardare. Io voglio l'aiuto del pubblico


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> visto che non mi trombi almeno sappimi rispondere...
> 
> branco di picchiatelli..
> che film é??


 
Ma non conosco film con partite di squash nella trama!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> visto che non mi trombi almeno sappimi rispondere...
> 
> branco di picchiatelli..
> che film é??


Ma cosa? qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo? Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo? A cosa si riferisce la domanda?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo, ignorantelli

andate a cacare in branco 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Fedi..depennami dall'agenda e passa sta coppetta del nonno alla giusy 

	
	
		
		
	


	






preferisco il tapiro a uno come te...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualche problemino lo pone...ma nulla che con (tantaaa) buona volontà non si possa superare!!



Senti non farla difficile. Altrimenti giochiamo a calcio balilla e via. Che posso anche con le stampelle (mi reggo sulle aste, mentre gioco )


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo, ignorantelli
> 
> andate a cacare in branco
> 
> ...


 
Come vuoi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo, ignorantelli
> 
> andate a cacare in branco
> 
> ...




Scusa, e io cosa ho detto?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Senti non farla difficile. Altrimenti giochiamo a calcio balilla e via. Che posso anche con le stampelle (mi reggo sulle aste, mentre gioco )


Spettacolooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spettacolooooooooooooooo!!!!!


E' un SI al calcio balilla?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E' un SI al calcio balilla?


 
SI...ma con te sospesa sulle aste mentre giochi!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> SI...ma con te sospesa sulle aste mentre giochi!!!


.... devo insultarti?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> .... devo insultarti?


 
Mhhhh....siiiiii...che lo sai che mi piace!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh....siiiiii...che lo sai che mi piace!!!



Stai rischiando  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tra un po' dovrai giocare la carta del perdono, se continui così


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Stai rischiando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devo fare penitenza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






A tua scelta???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Devo fare penitenza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo è ovvio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Paura?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Questo è ovvio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu che dici?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu che dici?



Se fai quella faccia, che ti stai cagando addosso 

































scusa è stato più forte di me


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se fai quella faccia, che ti stai cagando addosso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




























Vabbeh...ai posteri..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vò a ninnare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Kisssss


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...ai posteri.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vado anche io, il letto è finalmente sgombero (la gatta c'è sempre però)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2008)

O.T.

Ma c'è un tema nel thread?

Non si sta esagerando col cazzeggio?

Mi sembra che la sezione "libero" si sia trasformato in una chat di chiacchiere.

Nulla di male, ma talvota sembra quasi un obbligo e qualsiasi argomento venga proposto finisce nel nonsense...Non si potrebbe riservare a Libero o al Barrio il cazzeggio su vari spunti, ma esplicitamente in modo che chi non trovasse interessante il cazzeggio potesse evitare la sezione così come evita altre poco interessanti?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> Ma c'è un tema nel thread?
> 
> ...


Il senso del "libero" è anche quello...ma ok, si può anche pensare di dedicare il barrio alle chiacchere...nesun problema per me...se anche ad altri va bene...puoi spostare se lo credi... notte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il senso del "libero" è anche quello...ma ok, si può anche pensare di dedicare il barrio alle chiacchere...nesun problema per me...se anche ad altri va bene...puoi spostare se lo credi... notte


Spostare 30 thread????
Era uno spunto di riflessione.
Si possono segnalare i thread che diventano confronto in altro luogo su segnalazione.
Chiarisco che le chiacchiere mi piacciono (soprattutto quelle di carnevale  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   ma che possono esserci discussioni interessanti ormai annegate ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spostare 30 thread????
> Era uno spunto di riflessione.
> Si possono segnalare i thread che diventano confronto in altro luogo su segnalazione.
> Chiarisco che le chiacchiere mi piacciono (soprattutto quelle di carnevale
> ...


qualcosa tipo "attenzione - zona a rischio cazzeggio" ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcosa tipo "attenzione - zona a rischio cazzeggio" ?


No al contrario: segnalare i thread seri che verranno spostati in altre sezioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No al contrario: segnalare i thread seri che verranno spostati in altre sezioni



Ah scusa, avevo capito il contrario. Il problema è che spesso alcuni (mi ci metto dentro) portano sulla "cattiva" strada thread che nascono seri, specie se non hanno seguito. E' anche  vero che un thread serio che viene spostato su apposita sezione,dovrebbe tenere debitamente lontana la tentazione


----------



## La Lupa (21 Maggio 2008)

Ma se è dal '75 che non c'è un post serio su questo forum!   

	
	
		
		
	


	














Saaaaaalve...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma se è dal '75 che non c'è un post serio su questo forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tanto per capirci..cosa intendi per serio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma se è dal '75 che non c'è un post serio su questo forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende da cosa intendi per serio.


----------

